
Attack of the vapor tablet « Observatory - atularora
http://kensegall.com/blog/2011/01/attack-of-the-vapor-tablet/
======
raganwald
This vapour marketing campaign feels like it is being steered by committee.
Every single decision seems to be the outcome of a negotiation between various
factions in marketing, corporate sales, consumer products, engineering, and so
on, right down to the OS being a placeholder and the name being MIA.

This is anything but an Apple product.

